# Audi S5 Enhanced , Power Seal and Desire or is it an Illusion



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Had the pleasure to have this power house in my garage for a few weeks to do at my leisure .....



Once the sun came out , the story started to unfold :doublesho









So after usual wash process and wheels cleaned with AF Imperial , tyres scrubbed after a spray of AS G101 , I treated the wheels to some Iron-x



Removed tar with As Tardis , rinsed then AF Clay bar and Megs Last Touch for lube





Washed and dried then ... then I had to take it for a wee run to the end of the road to dry the brake discs off :argie: that's my excuse and I'm sticking with it :lol:

Into the garage to deal with



Megs DA with 105 and a polishing pad for these marks.









Then out with the Flex rotary :buffer: scholl S3 Gold and spider pad for this and many others , didn't get pics of all the defects , however this car has seen more than it's fair share of drive thru car washes by previous owners :doublesho

Roof 50/50



After finished refining and LSP



Bonnet before



50/50



Finished and LSP



I didn't LSP the car until I had finished all :buffer: just hadn't taken pics after each stage but thought best to keep pics next to each other to show improvements 

After many many hours polishing , rolled out for a wash



Quite pleased considering this was the first car I had used the Flex all the way round and I had next to no holograms 

much better in the sun



However .... after polishing , another issue raised it's ugly head .... stone chips galore :doublesho





So , I had ordered the touch up paint from paints4u.com and the little spears for applying into the stone chips etc .

Gave the paint a good going over with IPA , spent a fair bit of time touching up from the biggest to the smallest chips..... until I almost lost the will to live :wall: I used my festool sanding block to rub down the paint , polished by hand with a foam pad and machined to finish , I was left with this



Not the greatest of pics and certainly not perfect , however is a huge improvement

Repeated the process on the bonnet :wall: and the other wing .... a lot of time and patience :doublesho

There was a scratch running the whole length of the roof ( no pics :wall: ) which wasn't too deep but still took a while to remove . Carefully monitoring the paint removal , I polished then went to sanding with megs block and sandpaper ( various grades ) then polished and refined to full removal .

Much better



After rotary work I went round with my DA and megs 205 , then round again with AF Tough Prep in readiness for AF Power Seal applied by their pad and DA. The finish was very smooth and sharp :argie:



At this point I hadn't done either front or rear bumpers as I had some touch up paint to do

Left overnight to cure then next day a layer of AF Desire was applied





Once again I don't believe the pics do it any justice , there was definitely a difference in the gloss :argie:

The car was cleaned inside, leather seats with AF Hide cleanser / conditioner , glass polished , IPA then AB Repel , exterior trim cleaned , IPA wipe and sealed with Gtechniq C4 trim restorer,tyres dressed with Gtechniq T1, wheels sealed with AF Mint Rims exhausts and chrome cleaned with AF Mercury and engine bay cleaned with AF Citrus Power and dressed with Aerospace 303

Before



After





Front and rear bumpers touched up, polished , sealed and on with a layer of AF Illusion , so easy to apply :thumb: and a lovely finish :argie:

So after over 30 hours .... it was all over :lol:

So , here's the results :thumb:





And thankfully.... the sun came out for *some* of the pics

















It was a combination I really fancied doing , but it really looks gorgeous :argie:

If you made it this far , thanks for looking , as usual all feedback welcomed


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks awesome mate:thumb:


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, great job. It looks like someone now needs to either teach someone how to drive that or avoid anywhere that involves other people so they cannot hit it.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

What a transformation!! It has certainly been abused!!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work! The owner must have been thrilled with the result.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

A lot of work on that one. Came out great, :thumb:.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Stunning results, looks mint


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..great work:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice! :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work, flawless finish:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice work dude :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely, lovely work and a cracking write up.

Nice attention to detail, really made a difference. Car looks stunning in the sunshine, should be very proud of your work especially with filling in the chips.

303 has done a cracking job on the engine bay. Looks so much cleaner and brighter.

Liking your combo to may have just persuaded me to pick up some Illusion. ha.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> Lovely, lovely work and a cracking write up.
> 
> Nice attention to detail, really made a difference. Car looks stunning in the sunshine, should be very proud of your work especially with filling in the chips.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud , it's hard to tell with the pics , but you can see the difference when you add the Desire then Illusion :argie:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks great for all your effort, Power seal topped with wax is a great combo, topped with desire it's incredible, kinda hard to fully capture or explain but it gives "something" extra


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Looks amazing, great transformation. Great deep gloss look.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Really good turn around. 

The stone chip removal is superb. 

Great work. 

The first picture of car rolled out and in sun you say next to no holograms? 
The bonnet looks like it has holograms? Did you refine it again after picture? 

Owner must of been over the moon


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Great work, stunning car!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks very nice! Impressive work!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Really good turn around.
> 
> The stone chip removal is superb.
> 
> ...


:doublesho , theres always one  if you read further , yes I did refine with DA and megs 205 , AF Tough Prep has a wee bit of bite in it too :thumb:

Thanks , stone chips were worse than pics show


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Great work that, nice one!


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

quality job


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Great work dude, those exhausts were a disgrace before!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Very very nice :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning turnaround...

I cant understand why someone would spend the money on such a machine and then get it into this state.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Cracking stuff dude. They'll be super happy with that!

I just walked past a white S5, then read this thread... another car for the wish list now


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that's look a lot better very sweet


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

bigslippy said:


> :doublesho , theres always one  if you read further , yes I did refine with DA and megs 205 , AF Tough Prep has a wee bit of bite in it too :thumb:
> 
> Thanks , stone chips were worse than pics show


:lol:

Eye of the tiger :thumb:


----------



## HAVEN40 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats a top job.... very nice indeed

You must have had the patience of a saint doing all those stone chips.

Ps V8 lovely.... that must shift but I bet its juicy


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> Stunning turnaround...
> 
> I cant understand why someone would spend the money on such a machine and then get it into this state.


Tell me about it , was previous owners


----------



## Mozzer1664 (Aug 9, 2013)

Fantastic work! Great effort


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

HAVEN40 said:


> Thats a top job.... very nice indeed
> 
> You must have had the patience of a saint doing all those stone chips.
> 
> Ps V8 lovely.... that must shift but I bet its juicy


I should've had a swear box :lol:

Thanks bud , it's sounds very yummy :argie:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great write up mate! Superb transformation too, these cars really are stunning and you can tell the paint now looks much deeper!

Good job!


----------



## Muc-Off (Apr 10, 2013)

That's awesome! Love the engine bay!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice one, great work and really given the car a finish it deserves. Engine looks superb


----------



## |nfected (Mar 15, 2013)

Amazing detail and a pleasure to read your post! The engine bay looks great. How did you apply the 303 aerospace protectant ?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Great write up mate! Superb transformation too, these cars really are stunning and you can tell the paint now looks much deeper!
> 
> Good job!





Muc-Off said:


> That's awesome! Love the engine bay!





Mad Ad said:


> Nice one, great work and really given the car a finish it deserves. Engine looks superb


Aww , you guys


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

awesome work


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

**

What Is Aerospace 303 Like to apply and remove?
Im shocked at what a difference it has made it looks stunning now 

Before



After


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

|nfected said:


> Amazing detail and a pleasure to read your post! The engine bay looks great. How did you apply the 303 aerospace protectant ?





rdoyle21 said:


> What Is Aerospace 303 Like to apply and remove?
> Im shocked at what a difference it has made it looks stunning now
> 
> Before
> ...


Thanks guys , have a look at the video from the team at Polished Bliss , jobs a good un :thumb:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/303-aerospace-protectant.html


----------

